# importer captures dans Photos



## TheWildman (29 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour

je souhaiterais que mes captures d'écran arrivent directement du dossier capture dans le Finder vers l'application Photos; Hors, j'ai un rejet automator, y a t'il quelquechose que j'oublie dans ma programmation ? merci pour votre aide


----------

